# Why are there  different shapes of pasta?



## goboenomo (Aug 22, 2006)

Why, they all taste the same... well to me
but (mind my spelling) penne, spaghetti, fetticuini, bowties, ect. they all taste the same.
I know there are a few that are stuffed but i just dont get the others...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Why, they all taste the same... well to me
> but (mind my spelling) penne, spaghetti, fetticuini, bowties, ect. they all taste the same.
> I know there are a few that are stuffed but i just dont get the others...



Welcome to the site!!!!!!!!

Well, some sauces are very heavy and meaty and would take a bigger pasta, such as mostaccioli, for example.

Other pastas are very delicate like white clam sauce and take one of my favorites, linguini.  The linquini is not as small as say angel hair so more sauce sticks to the pasta.

Basically the bigger the pasta the heavier the sauce - rigate is any pasta with ridges - these hold even extra sauce.  Radiatore is good when I make a pasta salad where I want all the dressing or olive oil to creep into all the circular parts and cling on.

Does that help at all with the thought process behind choosing the right shape for the dish?  And yes, they all taste the same until you get into the spinach pasta, etc.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh
ok
I never thought of that.
When I saw you put meaty sauces i thought you were gonna say smaller pastas go with it to make it less filling.

Cool


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL - that makes sense though!


----------



## lulu (Aug 23, 2006)

They do all taste the same, but try using the same sauce with different pastas, (even ones they are not "meant" for) to see the different effects.  Carbonara with a spagetti or linguine is deliciously lightly comforting, with angel's hair it becaomes stodge.....(much to my husband's disgust there are times on bad days in winter I prefer the stodge).  And those tiny pastas are really filling.  They become denser and,more substancial in a pasta bake than larger shells or farfalle.

Kitchenself's explanation is spot on, but I still recommend you experiment to find unusual combinations that suit your taste.


----------



## CookBrian (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting.. I thought it was to add variety so people didn't get bored with the food.. hah


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 23, 2006)

They all may taste pretty much the same, but the texture in the mouth differs significantly with the shape (e.g., angle hair vs. rigatoni), and that's a large part of the pleasure of eating -- otherwise, we could throw everything in the blender and drink it through a straw.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 23, 2006)

KE pretty much explained it all, spot on, I just would like to add that with pasta, not only the flavour itself but also the texture contributes to the enjoyment of eating pasta, and the variety of shapes provides some different "feel" when you bite into them.  Exactly what kind of sauce goes with what shapes, there are some old standards (amatriciana with bucatini, penne rigate with arabbiata, vongole with linguini etc.), but pretty much depends on your own preference and taste.  With some recipes I could use just about any shapes, but some others I have some preferences, though it is difficult for me to explain why... also some people loves slurping on long pastas, others prefer short versions, which makes less mess as you eat them.  
Just experiment with different shapes and recipes, maybe you discover some differences or your own favourites/preferences... have fun!!  That is what pasta eating/cooking is all about!!


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, some sauces are very heavy and meaty and would take a bigger pasta, such as mostaccioli, for example.
> 
> ...


 
and besides that explantion one shape pasta would be boring


----------



## lulu (Aug 23, 2006)

My favourites at the moment are bucatini and mezza zita....both are long tubular pastas with holes in the middle, like straws.  Bucantini are skinny and mezza zita are bigger.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 23, 2006)

A dry pasta, like Barilla or Ronzoni will all taste the same, regardless of the shape.   The shape plays in when you decide what sauce you are going to serve it with, or what you are going to toss it with.

Shells or fusilli are wonderful with sauces with lots of texture, like meat sauce.  The meat will stick in the grooves.

Something thin and light like vermicelli or capellini are perfect for light sauces like a primavera or even a very light clam sauce.

A tube type pasta like ziti or penne or tubetini are perfect with sauces of medium weight but with added ingredients like peas, pancetta, chopped tomatoes, etc...

So, while they all taste the same, the very shape and size makes all the difference.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

hahah i never thought of texture

Mmmm this penne is great
Ewwww get the angel hair away i cant stand long stringy things in my mouth  :P


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 23, 2006)

true true...no one would ever put a bolognese on angel hair, or a fresh tomato and basil sauce over fettucini.  Penne gets this and zitti gets that.  Clams go with linguini, and alfredo goes with fettucini.  Why?  Mario says so!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

ya
ive had penne with that alfredo and tomato sauce mix


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> My favourites at the moment are bucatini and mezza zita....both are long tubular pastas with holes in the middle, like straws.  Bucantini are skinny and mezza zita are bigger.



Bucatini is evil pasta!  lol  I cooked for about 70 people (chicken with wine, olive oil, rosemary, kalamata olives, capers, tomatoes, etc.) and I served the sauce with bucatini - YOU CANNOT CREATE SUCTION WITH A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE!!!!   

You know how when you eat pasta there still may be some hanging out of your mouth but you can take it in in one little suck/bite?  Well, bucatini doesn't twirl and if by chance you can get it in your mouth you cannot suck it in because of that darned hole!!!!!  It was quite hilarious watching everyone try to eat it and figuring out the best way to eat it!!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

hmmmm
jerk your head back
and catch it in your mouth


----------



## lulu (Aug 24, 2006)

hehehe Kitchenelf.  I had some with a group of Italians in a restaurant (my first pasta in Italy, lol), and they cut it with the side of there forks into managable pieces, lol.  The only time I have seen Italians cut pasta!  Mind you, I had my napkin like a bib, they tried to eat with napkins on their laps.....I didn't get spattered!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, to be honest it is nearly impossible to eat bucatini amatriciana in a neat and tidy fashion, if there is one I haven't discovered it... (if you cut it in small pieces, which I have never seen anyone doing, in the heart of Roma, the home of bucatini amatriciana, it will take away all the fun of eating this lovely dish... ).
We enjoy this dish always at home, as we have a perfect recipe and very quick and easy to make, so I just make sure to wear a large apron or napkin around my neck if I am wearing something white


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2006)

I looked and this hasn't been brought up yet.  Certainly the mouth-feel, or texture of the pasta is part of the edating experience, but so is the flavor.  As was stated, different pastas have differing aboilities to stick to various sauces.  But there is one more difference.  Lets compare rigatoni, or penni with macaroni for instance.  Both have a hole in the middle.  But the wall of the pasta is much thicker in both the rigatoni or penne that it is in the elbow macaroni.  The pasta noodle has a sweet, starchy flavor that plays an important role in the recipe.  When serving macaroni, the pasta serves mainly as a vehicle for the other flavors and contributes genty to the expereince.  You can hardly even taste it in dishes like macaroni salad, or tomato-based sauces.  While the flavor of the other two mentioned is more robust and exerts a strong influence on the overall flavor of the dish.  

Think of the last lasagna you ate.  Lasagna noodles are thick, with a robust flavor that needs to stand up to the other very flavorful ingredients in the meal.  

So, to summarize, different shapes allow you to taylor the pairing of noodle and sauce, condiments, or oils, , to the taste, texture, and ability to stick or remain seperate from the other ingredients in the dish.

And besides, have you ever tried stuffing a macaroni noodle?  Go 'head.  Try it.  Just use a tiny spoon.   I'd much rather stuff a manicotti nodle myself.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, very cool.
What do you stuff in the pasta?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2006)

Traditionally, manicotti would be stuffed with various cheese, usually of Itallian origin.  Comnbinations might inclued Paremsan, Mozzarella, and Asiago, or Ricotta, Cottage Cheese, and Fontina. Personally, I usually use a combination of good cheddar, cottage cheese, and Muenster.  Then, the stuffed pasta shells are baked, like lasagna, with a rich tomato-based sauce.

I usually have some tomato sauce mixed in with my cheese filling along with oregano, sweet basil, thyme, and rosemary.  Add a bit of minced peppers for an extra kick.  

A mushroom/cheese/ground beef filling is also very good.  You can stuff manicotti, rigatoni, and jumbo shells.  Just par-boil them first, stuff, and bake with sauce.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't they have other pastas for stuffing?
Ravioli, Tortellini and Cappelletti


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Don't they have other pastas for stuffing?
> Ravioli, Tortellini and Cappelletti


 
There's lots.  Just look on your supermarket shelves.  You can even make youre own fresh pasta and use it to make ravioli.  Or, you can use wonton and eggroll skins to wrap around different fillings.  Check with Urmaniac.  She know a bunch about pasta.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

My point was
they have those for stuffing...
why stuff the others that are much more difficult to stuff?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

Though tortellini require a bit of skills and experience to make them right, ravioli and cannelloni (that is the correct Italian name for manicotti) are not difficult at all to stuff... also a homemade pasta, even if you don't own a pasta maker, with a bit of patience you can make a delicious treat, so much better than the store bought dry pasta.  Also you can just use your imagination for a creative stuffing and experiment, as long as you know some basics for right combinations of flavours and maintaining a right texture.
If you are interested in any recipe/item in particular, I will give you more detailed recipe and tips


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Im not looking at any recipes now.

hmmm
here's a crazy thought!


take a marshmallow
and make a cut on the side a put 2 or 3 chocolate chips in the middle 
then lay it on the pasta dough... or i guess a pastry dough
before you fold it
drizzle caramel on the marshmallow then fold it over... deep fry it
then drizzle more caramel and some chocolate over top and then sprinkle icing sugar on it!

what do you think?


----------

